# help with this please



## martymar074 (Feb 26, 2011)

im not sure if you would consider this a bottle but i really cant find anything about it...hoping someone could help.
  it says...Beau Brummel liquid soap...West disinfecting co. New York. I know its a soap dispenser and i learned who beau brummel was but still nothing on the age or value  or anything really on my find....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello, Welcome to the forum
 Here's an ad from 1909 and one for sale. Pat 1902
 They're not rare but are cool EBAY

  BEAU BRUMMEL 
  LIQUID SOAP DISPENSER !
   Has "WEST DISINFECTING CO. NEW YORK" & "BEAU BRUMMEL LIQUID SOAP"  Embossed on upper glass. on the metal flip handle it says: "WET HANDS  THEN TILT " & PATENT MAY 27, 02 API 28, 03 DEC 13, 04  Underneath  the tilt handle: 32461 C  also found #4 just under the ring (bottom half  of bowl) FROM


----------



## martymar074 (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you so much for the info. just some slight dfferences from what you explained are this one says ' tilt here ' on top and bottom of metal lip and and i dont see a # 4 on it either.i never heard of beau brummel til i found this and come to find out they still sell beau brummel clothing items and things today must be a big name in fashion.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 26, 2011)

very cool find.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 26, 2011)

How KUHL! ! !  Thanks for bringing this to our attention and Thanks Eric for the eBay link. Now that I have shown this to my Wife: Where can we get one for ourselves? This will fit perfectly with our guest bath decor. In fact, we could use two or three. 

 If anyone hears of another we are looking.   jsinsley38@yahoo.com    I will start an eBay search.


----------



## PermInk (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW!!  that is a really cool find!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello Aaron,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the Beau Brummel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've encountered a few of these in situ, but it's been years, since last I saw one.

 "West Disinfecting was founded at the end of the 19th century by Dr. Robert S. West who arrived in New York from Cambridge, bringing with him a formula for a tar-based disinfectant. The company expanded into the cleaning product industry and in 1925, established itself in Montreal. It quickly earned a reputation for offering Canadians high quality disinfecting and cleaning products coupled with superb service. In 1957, West Disinfecting became West Chemical Products of Canada Ltd." From.




1948 ad.

ellisnowens has one of their glass bottles.


----------



## sodanut (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool-I want one too !


----------

